# The ultimate TDF app guide



## theserpent (Aug 14, 2012)

This is The Ultimate App thread



[gs]0AmjKKkC7zggHdERsNUd1RWxseFJneXZJWDNEaDIzREE#gid=0[/gs]

[gs]0AmjKKkC7zggHdDJIVkhFZGRqVVpIVmIwOGNKTWM2a3c#gid=0[/gs]


----------



## theserpent (Aug 14, 2012)

*Video/Music/Music Players*


TrackId *i47.tinypic.com/2e4zw2g.jpg 
Shazam *i47.tinypic.com/2e4zw2g.jpg *[IOS]*
Winamp *i47.tinypic.com/2e4zw2g.jpg 
Spirit FM 
Zedge *[IOS]*
Poweramp
FLAC player


*Books,News & Magazines*



 Rage Reader 
Kindle 
Wikipedia 
The Times Of India *i47.tinypic.com/2e4zw2g.jpg *[IOS]*
World Newspapers  *i47.tinypic.com/2e4zw2g.jpg 
Engadget *i47.tinypic.com/2e4zw2g.jpg 
Ibooks /books *[IOS]*
Newstand *[IOS]*
cnet 
Google Currents
Magazines

*Travel*


Indrail/rail time : pnr tracking ,train schedule etc 
indibus:bus information 
smart sehar :Mumbai local train 

*Customization *

*For Android and Jailbroken IOS*


Go Launcher *i47.tinypic.com/2e4zw2g.jpg 
Launcher Pro *i47.tinypic.com/2e4zw2g.jpg 
 Nova launcher 
Go locker 
zeppelin *[IOS]* changes your Ipod/iphone word on top to a symbol of your choice 
nova launcher 

*Benchmark and Test apps*

Neocore
Quadrant Standard Edition
SD Tools [To bench mark your SD Card]
Multitouch Visible Test [To demonstrate Axis Inversion bug, if your phone have it]
Root Checker Basic

*CLOUD Storage*

Dropbox
Google Drive


Tips on Rooting-By Sam

Thanks to Sam,vyom,RCuber,marvelousprashant ,R2K,Thetechfreak,mastervk,techlover for suggesting apps


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

you should have created this in Draft Articles session if it was 2 weeks....  

Will report to move to that section


----------



## theserpent (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

^^ Okay..But i need suggestions for adding apps


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

sure.. will give inputs..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 14, 2012)

nice idea. though i don't play games in mobile anymore. i use it mainly for net and modding. currently testing Walkman but can't get widget to work on stock launcher.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

I feel that Link2SD is better than App2SD and Friendcaster is better than Facebook. No twitter apps? Plume is nice in features.

No need for E buddy.Whatsapp is good. 

Since we are so fond of TDF... a forum app like Tapatalk is must

Would like to add Apex launcher too. It supports themes made for Go or ADW launchers

Lots of other apps like MX player, VLC, Flickr, Instagram etc are missing


----------



## theserpent (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

Ebuddy for Using many social sites under one app .Ebuddy use very very little data


----------



## theserpent (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

Updated......Suggest more apps


----------



## Vyom (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

^^ Maybe this list will help! 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...droid-games-apps-digitians-2.html#post1563659

And here are some more which I discovered after I made that list:

Astrid Task (Task scheduler and reminder)
ColorNote (Simple note taking app)
Shush (To make phone silent for specified duration of time)
Spirit FM (Best radio app for rooted Android phones, now not freeware, but available in zip's of ROM)


----------



## R2K (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

In the customization could you add Nova launcher-. Its much lighter and faster than other launchers like go launcher and launcher pro which are getting bloated with each update


----------



## mastervk (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

*ESSENTIALS & Utilities*
quickpic :gallery
alarm clock xtreme /alarmdroid
evernote: note taking app
dropbox
google drive

onavo count:data monitor
lookout:security
dialer one: phone
go contact :contact management
any.do : great task manager
appstore: amazon android app.you will get one free app every day if you have US credit card
wikidroid:Wikipedia browser
document to go 
*Social*
facebook messenger
google plus
  imo : chat across platform

maps:google maps

*SYSTEM UTILITIES*
my backup
file manager/root explorer/es file explorer
adway/adfree :blocks add

*INTERNET(BROWSER)*

 opera mini
chrome beta


*GAMES*

atilt labyrinth
100 doors   
bubble shooter
cut the rope
doodle fit
where is my water/where is perry
doodle jump
flick goal
flick golf
flick soccer
slice it

zdefense
tower defense/fieldrunner/guns and glory
great little war
papertoss
alchemy
chuzzle/peggle

high configuration games :
shadow run
samurai vengeance
plants vs zombie

*CAMERA and IMAGE UTILITY*
camera fx
vignette
pano camera
instagram
photoshop :image editing
picpro:image editing
pixlomatic:image editing

*  MUSIC and VIDEO:*
  MX player
  power amp

*Books,News & Magazines*
FBReader
scv
cnet
xkcd browser
dilbert
your fav newspaper/news chanel app

*Customization*
adw launcher/adw launcher ex
go locker   
    ICS :
apex launcher
nova launcher


*SMS and INPUT :*

go sms pro/handcent

swift key keyboard
swype keyboard
swipe it keyboard

*ROMS*

depends upon your phone model but if cynoagen is available it should be good enough..check XDA forum for your model specific ROM

*SCRIPT and flash zip*

CWM:clock work recovery mod :for backup and restore and for flashing


adrenaline script :for improving performance
slaidy boost script:for improving performance

*Indian apps:*
Indrail/rail time : pnr tracking ,train schedule etc
shaplus caller info : will display caller location and mobile network
indibus:bus information
smart sehar :Mumbai local train

*OTHER :*
moneycontrol :for market information
espncricinfo
imobile:for icici bank
citibank IN : for citibank
bookmyshow
ebay
flickr
wordweb


----------



## Ironman (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

What this is SUPPOSED to be ?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

^^ quick hunt for the app you need rather than asking, googling, trying again and again.

@theserpent, remove games. make it an app only thread. everyone have different taste for games. also remove roms. those are not things that fall under one roof.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

^^ ok done!

Will try to finish it this sunday


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

Zeam launcher - Its a lightweight launcher.

Seesmic - social networking.

Zedge - ringtones,wallpapers etc

Iris - yeah

Gstrings - for awesome people like me.

StumbleUpon - timepaas


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

*Airdroid* is a must have. Easy to use,very handy and has the cool factor.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

thanks for the suggestions


----------



## techlover (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

suggesting some more 

ESSENTIALS & Utilities

ES File Explorer 
NQ Mobile Security
Android Assisstant
Amazon Ebook Reader / or Aldiko
Polaris Office 
Battery Widget 
MX Player 
GO SMS PRO 
Air Droid 

Social

Instagram 
Pininterest
Slices for twiiter
Skype 
Tango 

-----------------

Flipboard 
Soundhound 
Track ID
Skydrive
uTorrent
Zomato
Makemytrip


Hope this will help u add more apps


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

a few important utilities that i use almost everyday:
TeamViewer for Remote Control
BetterBatteryStats (XDAEdition is free, grab it from XDA Forum)
Fast Reboot
EasyTether
1Tap Cleaner


----------



## Vyom (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*

It's time for this thread to be renamed.

"All Under One roof!" doesn't give a fair idea.


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate TDF app guide [Under construction]*

Twicca for Twitter on Android. Tweetbot on iOS.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*



Vyom said:


> It's time for this thread to be renamed.
> 
> "All Under One roof!" doesn't give a fair idea.



The title still doesn't gives precise meaning. It should've been "Must have Android Apps" or "Android Apps yous shouldn't miss". Just my view. Lets see what OP says.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*



dashing.sujay said:


> The title still doesn't gives precise meaning. It should've been "Must have Android Apps" or "Android Apps yous shouldn't miss". Just my view. Lets see what OP says.



Well, looks like you didn't notice two things: 
The list lists iPhone apps too.
And, a special thread for Android already exists: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...droid-games-apps-digitians-2.html#post1563659


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: All Under One roof!*



Vyom said:


> Well, looks like you didn't notice two things:
> The list lists iPhone apps too.
> And, a special thread for Android already exists: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...droid-games-apps-digitians-2.html#post1563659



Oh yes I missed it, nvm


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 22, 2012)

AndChat is a good IRC client on Android. Tweetbot definitely deserves a mention too


----------



## theserpent (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate TDF app guide [Under construction]*

Thanks for the suggestions



dashing.sujay said:


> The title still doesn't gives precise meaning. It should've been "Must have Android Apps" or "Android Apps yous shouldn't miss". Just my view. Lets see what OP says.



IOS apps are also there


----------



## KDroid (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate TDF app guide [Under construction]*

Notification Notes.

Anti-theft apps required.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate TDF app guide [Under construction]*

*Where's My Droid*


----------



## RCuber (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate TDF app guide [Under construction]*

Please add some RSS reader applications. Flipboard is mentioned by someone here.. google current is another. what else do we have?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate TDF app guide [Under construction]*

Will update soon


----------



## theserpent (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate TDF app guide [Under construction]*

Updated what else to add?

task kilers is it a worthy add?


----------



## Windows (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate TDF app guide [Under construction]*

couldn't find an icon for iOS? 
nice guide there btw 

Cloud Storage Apps.
Dropbox, Box, Google Drive and loads more


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate TDF app guide [Under construction]*

check out the following apps for android. i use them and they are A-Class, IMO, and all are free!!
Real Calculator
Alarm Clock Plus
Network Monitor
Advanced task Killer
Office Suite 
PicsArt
Root Validator #root
CF-Bench #root
ADFree #root
SD Maid #root
Juice Defender #root
AnTuTu CPU Tuner #root
MX Player (video)
Merriam Webster Dictionary (full offline)
Battery
FxCamera

**Have not read the full thread, so please pardon if i am repeating someone


----------



## red dragon (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate TDF app guide [Under construction]*

Few good music players for iOS 
1.FLAC player(for people who care for quality music)
2.Capriccio(can not organize music library,but can play wav,FLAC as well as mp3s,nice eq. sharing option)
3.EQu-This one is my personal favorite,better than poweramp IMO.
4.SonicMax Pro-Cowon BBE lovers will love it

iOS has some fantastic medical apps,anyone interested can pm me,as the list is exhaustive and everyone will be bored of it.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate TDF app guide [Under construction]*

Will update by next week.
Exams


----------



## theserpent (Dec 8, 2012)

Any great customization apps? For stock ROM 

One more thing, In the library & demo section there are many apps like battery stuff whats all that?
Secondly? 
Google play movies doesn't work in India, I heard we get a free ice age movie, any idea how to download it from google play movies?


----------



## KDroid (Dec 8, 2012)

Add _Swiss Army Knife_ or a similar app.


----------



## R2K (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate TDF app guide [Under construction]*



RCuber said:


> Please add some RSS reader applications. Flipboard is mentioned by someone here.. google current is another. what else do we have?



JustReader News - RSS    - great interface with lots of features. And also supports offline reading.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 10, 2012)

Fylte book store is really great
Features
Great Pricing
Bookmarks
Sample books
 I tested it in my tablet, its really sharp


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 4, 2013)

check this thread  *COLLECTION OF THE BEST APP/GAMES FOR ANDROID* 152 apps - 180 games!!!. check these and add few of the important apps that you may have missed.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 4, 2013)

GMD Gesture Control. Makes things little easy on a messy OS.
*play.google.com/store/apps/details...NvbS5nb29kbW9vZGRyb2lkLmdlc3R1cmVjb250cm9sIl0.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 9, 2013)

Updated added few more apps


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2013)

How to add these things to a table?

Updating it to google spreadsheet


----------



## Vignesh B (May 25, 2013)

What about Feedly? 
Personally I prefer it over Flipboard(of course an excellent app in its own right) since the former has a Chrome app too thus allowing more seamless integration with PCs too.


----------

